

Do We Need a Web Ruled by Articulate Whiners? - byrneseyeview
http://www.digital-dd.com/do-we-need-a-web-ruled-by-articulate-whiners/

======
arkitaip
1\. how is EJ a whiner? Are you saying that she shouldn't have voiced her
experiences with AirBnB? Is that how you would approach customers dissatisfied
with your own company's services?

2\. Are you saying that simply because some people aren't articulate ... you
shouldn't pay attention to the articulate ones? I don't get this at all.

 _This is one downside to the ostensibly democratizing effects of social
media: it creates a “filter bubble” in which good writers and popular bloggers
get good service_

Or maybe it draws attention to bad customer service which, in the end,
improves the service level for all customers.

